# Ooni Pizza Oven vs OkJ Combo



## sdewitt (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi All,

I recently acquired an Oaklankma Joe combo grill/smoker:



			https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwiR-rTJ3bHxAhX2A7MAHTVzD-YYABAHGgJ5bQ&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAASEuRoVvJ8E8U5G8RybcjC5aMt5A&sig=AOD64_0P74oKsAMqi9ruGIqlRzsJHL5hjw&ctype=46&q=&ved=2ahUKEwinwqvJ3bHxAhVyGFkFHd3vCIcQzzl6BAgSECg&adurl=
		


And am debating an Ooni pizza oven:









						Full Range of Pizza Ovens – by Ooni Pizza Ovens
					

Ooni Pizza Ovens has a wide selections of portable pizza ovens for outdoors varying in size and fuel type. Whether you like gas cooking or wood-fired flavor – we have you covered.




					www.googleadservices.com
				




Curious as to everyone’s thoughts on this as I can’t tell if it’s redundant or not. I know Pizza isn’t necessarily a speciality of a grill, but wondering what else beyond that the oven may be superior in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2021)

The Ooni is a well designed PIZZA Oven. Buy it to make Pizza.
Yes, you can cook a small pan of Fish or Bacon. Bake some Potatoes, maybe bake a few other Veggies or food items that are not more than a few inches tall.  There are better types of equipment to cook these items in, other than a small specially designed Pizza Oven...JJ


----------



## Omnivore (Jun 25, 2021)

IMHO, if you want to make Neapolitan-style pizzas that require super high temps, it is not redundant to get an Ooni. Most Ooni ovens are also relatively portable which is a nice feature. I'm pretty happy with making larger NY pizzas (which don't need that sort of crazy high heat) in my kitchen oven, so I bought the smaller Ooni Koda 12 which I can use for Neapolitans, pita bread, roasted veggies, and other smaller dishes that do well in high temps. The Koda 16 is way more spacious, so bigger pizzas and less of a learning curve (read: setting less pizzas on fire lol),  but it's also more spendy.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 25, 2021)

The 16" gas Ooni does pizzas great. We use it often. It does veggies really well too. And with the CI grizzler pan it puts a fantastic char on meat.
Here's my take on it:
Long over due. But here's my first Ooni run. | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!

I've also learned how to keep it at 950 degrees through the entire cook. Just need to pay attention and turn it quicker.


----------



## AmyLawrence (Jul 9, 2021)

I've never tried it


----------

